# RS-3 New Haven Sold to MoPac



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Enough to play RS-3 New Haven it get me a headache with Black and Orange all over again. 
RS-3 New Haven locomotive on snow.









So I spray paint into Blue.. The Missouri Pacific Line RS-3 from 1960's. No.979




































MoPac RS-3 Number 960-990 in the 1960's. MoPac RS-3 have been Rebuilt into GP12 with EMD 12-567 Engine and 3 Exhaust Smoke Stack on top RS-3 carbody and Renumber 1068-1097 in the Early 1970's
MoPac GP12 (former RS-3) was Retired Late 1970's. Missouri Pacific is now Union Pacific Railroad


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks much better! I like the NH, but that scheme never looked "real" to me on models.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

10 times better looking Bryan, 

Chris


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done!!! only i need from Aristo is replacement part! hand rail posts.
I finish the body and put everything back together.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

Even though I am a big NH guy, I don't particularly like that scheme, either. Your MoPac RS-3 looks good.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Mark,  I know i like NH but i just like repaint it!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I add pilot snow plow on MoPac Rs-3, There is no prototype any MP RS-3 have Pilot Snow plow. I just like to make look good. It also can be good for any Diesel locomotive need pilot snow plow. I use Brass or copper to make snow plow.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it! Will you be threading airlines through the openings?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Out of curiosity, when did they stop putting polling pockets on locos? Seems to me by the time they were making RS3's, that they hadn't used poles for a long time.


----------

